# Shed antics



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Started wiring a shed for a friend. Had the PVC end all done outside with the wires capes off in a PVC box outside. I go to finish wiring it on Saturday and he tells me that another friend did it and it's not working right... I wanted to shoot him... Also. This is all vacuum cord...
So my 1hr project turned into 2 hours. I wasn't happy at all. As soon as I opened up the box the wire nuts that were way too big fell right off the wires. One wasn't even on when it was in the box. He told me it took them 4 hours to get this done. 1 hour just strip the individual conductors from the vacuum cord....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Started wiring a shed for a friend. Had the PVC end all done outside with the wires capes off in a PVC box outside. I go to finish wiring it on Saturday and he tells me that another friend did it and it's not working right... I wanted to shoot him... Also. This is all vacuum cord...
> So my 1hr project turned into 2 hours. I wasn't happy at all. As soon as I opened up the box the wire nuts that were way too big fell right off the wires. One wasn't even on when it was in the box. He told me it took them 4 hours to get this done. 1 hour just strip the individual conductors from the vacuum cord....


Holy crap!

What the hell are they thinking.

Vacuum cord?:blink::blink:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> What the hell are they thinking.
> 
> Vacuum cord?:blink::blink:


Could be somewhat my fault. I had it there on a temp light setup...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Carlon blue box.. who would of thought wire nuts were falling off inside.. besides me.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Carlon blue box..


There's a metal box there too, dopey.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> There's a metal box there too, dopey.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


>


Best post of the night B4T.....:thumbup::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

B4t....your a madman...vac-cord 220...221 whartever it takes:laughing:...I think I saw your friend on "King of the Hill"....drinking beer....mumbling...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

This should be the new STFU button.


----------

